# E c'è anche Dazedandconfused



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2014)

Anche nel tuo profilo il nulla.
Però sei approdata/o qui.

E su dai ragazzi, che vi costa scrivere.
Tanto se siete qui le cose non girano benissimo e non avete nulla da perdere.
Al limite ci mandate a fanculo e citate Fata che saluta

Ciao stronzi.

( minchia che ridere mi fa questo saluto...a proposito Fata...per la fellatio, quella del tuo sondaggio alle sette del mattino...Non ho preferenze. Ma apprezzo decisamente  quando Mattia mi viene sulla schiena e poi "spalma" e schiaffeggia il culo:carneval

Ora ce n'è un altro che ho puntato.


----------



## Dazedandconfused (27 Novembre 2014)

Ciao,si ci sono......vi leggo quotidianamente e poi rifletto.....siete come una calda coperta ed a volte un sonoro schiaffo.............prima o poi raccontero'...............e' una storia banalissima ma che mi fa ancora malissimo.........:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2014)

Dazedandconfused;bt10377 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao,si ci sono......vi leggo quotidianamente e poi rifletto.....siete come una calda coperta ed a volte un sonoro schiaffo.............prima o poi raccontero'...............e' una storia banalissima ma che mi fa ancora malissimo.........:unhappy:


Ciao. Finalmente.

Non ci sono storie banalissime qui sopra e nemmeno banali.
Sono storie. Tue. Nostre. "Di tutti".
Prendi coraggio e scrivi.
Non so se starai meglio, ma io scommetto di si.
Anche poco ma è sempre " un po meno malissimo".
Benvenuta.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Novembre 2014)

Dazedandconfused;bt10377 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao,si ci sono......vi leggo quotidianamente e poi rifletto.....siete come una calda coperta ed a volte un sonoro schiaffo.............prima o poi raccontero'...............e*' una storia banalissima* ma che mi fa ancora malissimo.........:unhappy:


ciò che genera dolore non è mai banale.

Benvenuta, e quando vuoi raccontare, ci siamo! Vedrai che parlarne non può che farti bene!


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2014)

Scaredheart;bt10379 ha detto:
			
		

> ciò che genera dolore non è mai banale.
> 
> Benvenuta, e quando vuoi raccontare, ci siamo! Vedrai che parlarne non può che farti bene!


Ecco brava. Diglielo anche tu.
Dobbiamo stanare anche dissolta ma finché non da un cenno lasciamo stare. 
Dai Danze prendi coraggio e buttati. Tanto se ci leggi sai già cosa ti aspetta.
Scar, che dici. Chiamiamo i rinforzi?
Solo qui sul blog però.
Tanto non ci legge nessuno, mentre di la..:culo:

Forza Danze. Buttati!


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Novembre 2014)

Sapere di essere ascoltati fa bene 
Se permetti, leggo anche io


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa;bt10381 ha detto:
			
		

> Sapere di essere ascoltati fa bene
> Se permetti, leggo anche io


A te permetto tutto lo sai.
Anche se a volte non sembra.
In questo momento sono furente.
Ho appena cazziato il direttore della mia banca.
Sto aspettando un bonifico da banca a banca da due mesi e lui che fa i sofismi.
E qui piove porca puttana.
E la parrucchiera mi ha fatto un disastro con i capelli.
Merda


----------



## Alessandra (27 Novembre 2014)

a volte lettrice silente, a volte no...
un saluto anche da parte mia. Mi piace molto questo blog...un angolo intimo


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2014)

Alessandra;bt10383 ha detto:
			
		

> a volte lettrice silente, a volte no...
> un saluto anche da parte mia. Mi piace molto questo blog...un angolo intimo


Ma ciao! 
Come ti va?


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Novembre 2014)

Tebe;bt10380 ha detto:
			
		

> Ecco brava. Diglielo anche tu.
> Dobbiamo stanare anche dissolta ma finché non da un cenno lasciamo stare.
> Dai Danze prendi coraggio e buttati. Tanto se ci leggi sai già cosa ti aspetta.
> Scar, che dici. Chiamiamo i rinforzi?
> ...


Perchè nel blog i quote non arrivano via mp? 

Speriamo che Dissolta si faccia viva, perchè il nick in effetti non promette nulla di buono! 

Per iniziare meglio il blog, per parlarne, almeno avrà l'ascolto delle più tope del forum, modestie a parte :rotfl: di là gira gentaglia... 

:canna:che dici le offriamo la prima canna di benvenuto?

Danzedan sentiti pure la benvenuta, dopo la canna di iniziazione sei ufficialmente entrata di diritto nelle nostre grazie! 

ps- chiarisco Danzedan che non sapendo da quanto tempo ci leggi, sto scherzando per metterti a tuo agio, ma quando hai bisogno e se vorrai sapremo esser molto serie per aiutarti. Spesso tacere il dolore che ci tormenta, lo fa aumentare in maniera esponenziale. E se leggi le storie te ne accorgerai!


----------



## Alessandra (29 Novembre 2014)

ciao cara! tutto bene! che piacere rileggerti!
scrivo sempre dalla fredda e umida londra ma non so per quanto....vorrei trasferirmi in un posto dal clima piu' mite ....
sono alle prese con una bella storia d'amore, molto impegnata col lavoro,
 e poi....che altro...ah si...
tra una settimana ho l'esame di krav maga...tu che hai fatto autodifesa....immagino conosci bene 

baciooo


----------

